
Review CV Creator Websited - humandev
I decided to change my job last month from a software development agency to an in-house team, and in almost 2 weeks I tried and tried so many web app to create my resume. And this is a review for you. Share your experience here if you want.<p>1. Canva.com
Upsides:
- They offer you many types of templates (direct, infographic, or clean and simple, etc.) to start with.
- You can download it in PDF and PNG files.
- It’s mostly free (there will be a watermark on your CV if you use not-free resources).
Downside:
- Some of the templates are not practical due to too much color, elements for a professional resume.
- The web is kinda slow and difficult to navigate.<p>&gt; 3.5&#x2F;5<p>2. CVMarvel.vn
Upsides:
- The web is fast.
- Its template is clean, simple and professional.
- Easy to use.
- Focus on content.
- Free.
Downsides:
- They have just designed only 1 template.
- Lack of choices in design.<p>&gt; 3.25&#x2F;5<p>3. ConnectCV.com
Upsides:
- Free.
- A good platform to manage your career history.
- Offer many sessions to add in the CV.
- Give us a lot of tips to write a good CV.
Downsides:
- There is a watermark.
- You cannot design or customize your CV.<p>&gt; 3&#x2F;5<p>4. ResumeGenius.com
Upsides:
- There are several forms of CV to choose from.
- They have a questionnaire to collect your information, and tips to help you write a good resume.
- Automatically generate content based on your answers.
Downsides:
- It is not automatically saved.
- You don’t need an account to create a CV but they won’t allow you to download it without an account.
- CV templates are not really various.<p>&gt; 4&#x2F;5<p>5. cvmaker.com
Upsides:
- Support many types of languages.
- Their template is simple and professional.
- It can be saved as a PDF file.
Downsides:
- Some sessions&#x2F;features need a premium account to be able to use.
- You cannot customize it.<p>&gt; 3&#x2F;5
======
siquick
I've been using [https://ceev.io/](https://ceev.io/) \- creates nicely
formatted resumes from your Linkedin profile.

------
hobabaObama
Thank you very much for sharing this.

My experience with Canva has been good. Just that learning curve was steep for
me.

Edit: For anyone seeing this post resumegenius.com (highest rated here) is NOT
free.

